# H&H Mysteries - which ones do you want to know the ending



## canteron (22 June 2017)

I sometimes think that this forum is like always missing the last episode of a drama.

So many threads on should I or shouldn't I buy this horse/sell that horse/go to an event/leave my boyfriend for a horse.  Or like the poster above Carmen's 'is my horse in foal' mystery.  I really want to know!   I read Patterdales 'should I go eventing' thread and still don't know whether she went or didn't on Sunday  and Andiamos 'should I buy a youngster'.  Lots of people make the effort to put in their thoughts, experiences and sometimes rather crazy view, but still, we will probably never know.  Please posters, update us!!

My favourite is Adorable Alice on 'My next equine project'.  This was a great thread, which took us through everything and AA was even kind enough to ignore the usual loony posts and carry on updating.  Now thats how to deal with the public?

OK, so I should get a life, but even so, wouldn't it be nice?


----------



## Gypley (22 June 2017)

Kind of similar, but I really miss Redmones posts. I loved hearing how Daughter and Dolly were getting on and since she moved on to Harley (Harvey??) there have been no more posts - unless ive missed them!


----------



## Bernster (22 June 2017)

Me too, it's like not finishing a novel or tv series.  I like it when people post updates and I do try to, but I don't have much of interest to post really &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## ester (22 June 2017)

Gypley said:



			Kind of similar, but I really miss Redmones posts. I loved hearing how Daughter and Dolly were getting on and since she moved on to Harley (Harvey??) there have been no more posts - unless ive missed them!
		
Click to expand...

They still have both, daughter has a facebook page she posts just about them on. 

Very often I wonder if people did the veterinary investigation suggested and if so I definitely want to know what the result was, for educational purposes as much as anything. Older regulars will often update but most don't


----------



## Fiona (22 June 2017)

Sometimes you feel like you are talking to yourself though, well I definitely did with my coughing pony saga post a few weeks back.....

Personally, I'd always come back and update a post if HHO seemed interested.....

Fiona


----------



## Gypley (22 June 2017)

ester said:



			They still have both, daughter has a facebook page she posts just about them on. 

Very often I wonder if people did the veterinary investigation suggested and if so I definitely want to know what the result was, for educational purposes as much as anything. Older regulars will often update but most don't
		
Click to expand...

Would you mind sending me the link to the page? would love to see how theyre getting on


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 June 2017)

canteron said:



			I sometimes think that this forum is like always missing the last episode of a drama.



My favourite is Adorable Alice on 'My next equine project'.  This was a great thread, which took us through everything and AA was even kind enough to ignore the usual loony posts and carry on updating.  Now thats how to deal with the public?

OK, so I should get a life, but even so, wouldn't it be nice?
		
Click to expand...

Well, that is very kind of you.  Ted is still around, not overly busy at the moment as being big, heavy and jet black is proving a handicap in the heatwave.  His little sister, Adorable Alice is being preened for her first appearance as a small hunter on Saturday.  They do have a little secret going on at the moment and all will be revealed on 9th July, so keep watching 'My Next Equine Project' as it isn't closed down, just having a quiet moment whilst I am helping a friend compete a county horse.

This is as exciting as life is getting for Ted and the team at the moment.


----------



## DD (22 June 2017)

Thanks for the update 
 AA


----------



## Sheep (22 June 2017)

Years ago there was a mare that had to have a skin graft while quite heavily in foal, not sure what the outcome was - OP possibly did update and I missed it or forgot! 
I also remember the story of a gelding, possibly called George, who had to undergo colic surgery, not sure what the final outcome was.
Finally, it has been a while since we had a Firewell update, I'd love to know how she's getting on now.


----------



## Fun Times (22 June 2017)

I miss Hot-to-Trot with her excellent eventing posts and sometimes wonder how life in Japan is treating them


----------



## Orangehorse (22 June 2017)

I miss Hot to Trot too - her reports had me in stitches.

Sometimes there are really weird and wonderful personal problems on The Clubhouse, and after lots of different advice I wonder a few years on what the outcomes were.

The naughty horse ones sometimes get "well I did this and that happened ...................." but they often disappear into the ether.


----------



## Lindylouanne (22 June 2017)

Fun Times said:



			I miss Hot-to-Trot with her excellent eventing posts and sometimes wonder how life in Japan is treating them
		
Click to expand...

Hot-to-Trot's posts were brilliant and so funny, they had me howling with laughter.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 June 2017)

i miss redmone as well. loved seeing her daughter with dolly especially as we were with her through the early bad times when owning a pony was new and scary...i would also love the facebook link if anyone has it.  thanks..


----------



## Cowpony (22 June 2017)

I always want to know what people call their horses when they start threads about names. So rarely do they ever tell us what they have decided!


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 June 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			i miss redmone as well. loved seeing her daughter with dolly especially as we were with her through the early bad times when owning a pony was new and scary...i would also love the facebook link if anyone has it.  thanks..
		
Click to expand...

thankyou ester....just looked, she is doing really well and i am pleased she still has dolly.  i cant believe she has had harley for 3 years, its really nice to see an update...


----------



## Evie91 (22 June 2017)

Years ago a woman used to post about a beautiful black horse called Delilah (or similar), sure she was considering putting her in foal, then left the forum.

Also man who lived in France who had beautiful property and horses, used to post lots of pics, then stopped. 

Probably others but these are the two that spring to mind


----------



## Evie91 (22 June 2017)

Oh and a little dog that went missing, possible white dog, terrier type. Think there was an update that he was not found a few weeks later but I still hoped he would turn up - still troubles me that one!


----------



## Fidgety (22 June 2017)

ester said:



			Very often I wonder if people did the veterinary investigation suggested and if so I definitely want to know what the result was, for educational purposes as much as anything. Older regulars will often update but most don't
		
Click to expand...

Definitely.  We're all on a learning curve whether or not we've responded to a request for advice, so it would be nice to be updated as to what the outcome was.

Hot to Trot is one of my unfinished stories, it would be lovely to hear how/if equestrian life differs in Japan to here.


----------



## EventingMum (22 June 2017)

Evie91 said:



			Years ago a woman used to post about a beautiful black horse called Delilah (or similar), sure she was considering putting her in foal, then left the forum.

Also man who lived in France who had beautiful property and horses, used to post lots of pics, then stopped. 

Probably others but these are the two that spring to mind
		
Click to expand...

I think they were both banned. Someone, possibly Milliepops (although that could be wrong) competed Armas for a short while. 

I would like to know how Patterdale got on too.


----------



## DiNozzo (22 June 2017)

EventingMum said:



			I think they were both banned. Someone, possibly Popsdosh (although that could be wrong) competed Armas for a short while. 

I would like to know how Patterdale got on too.
		
Click to expand...

Ohh, I thought it was MilliePops who rode Armas!


----------



## tristar (22 June 2017)

we had a thread about a rescued foal, Celtic Warrior,  he was a goner who made a great recovery and lots of people were very helpful,  that was in march to june 2016, i`m very pleased to say he is now a lovely boy, and thanks to all who gave advice,   but his story is only just starting......watch this space if ever i can put up photos!


----------



## tristar (22 June 2017)

i thought is was milliepops, armas banderos or something, but don`t quote me on that!  a spanish horse?


----------



## Leo Walker (22 June 2017)

Evie91 said:



			Years ago a woman used to post about a beautiful black horse called Delilah (or similar), sure she was considering putting her in foal, then left the forum.
		
Click to expand...

She did put her in foal and hes now a big strapping 3yr old. Shes another one with a Facebook page. I'll dig it out if you are interested


----------



## CPayne (22 June 2017)

I think it was Tbmum who had a BOGOF that the old owner was claiming was theirs, always wondered what happened in the end. As for the club house, the top unfinished story has got to be First dates and getting tazered. I wonder if it's all still going well for them and their dogs.


----------



## sarahann1 (22 June 2017)

I still wonder what happened to horsemadmum, I really hope she managed to work through the issues with her husband and is happier now.


----------



## sarahann1 (22 June 2017)

tristar said:



			i thought is was milliepops, armas banderos or something, but don`t quote me on that!  a spanish horse?
		
Click to expand...

It was, Armas is back with James I think, James was being his usual contrary self on a well known Horsemanship page recently.


----------



## be positive (22 June 2017)

CPayne said:



			I think it was Tbmum who had a BOGOF that the old owner was claiming was theirs, always wondered what happened in the end. As for the club house, the top unfinished story has got to be First dates and getting tazered. I wonder if it's all still going well for them and their dogs.
		
Click to expand...

I can answer the second one, the OP can no longer log on here so has not been able to update, things are still going well although they are still not living together, he is not the impulsive type, both dogs are also very well.


----------



## CPayne (22 June 2017)

be positive said:



			I can answer the second one, the OP can no longer log on here so has not been able to update, things are still going well although they are still not living together, he is not the impulsive type, both dogs are also very well.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that, very happy for them. It was one of the first posts that I remember after I joined the forum.


----------



## WelshD (23 June 2017)

Gypley said:



			Kind of similar, but I really miss Redmones posts. I loved hearing how Daughter and Dolly were getting on and since she moved on to Harley (Harvey??) there have been no more posts - unless ive missed them!
		
Click to expand...

I would also love to know how they are all getting on if someone could possibly point me in the right direction 

Someone on here (I think a regular user) took on a very slight all section C pony a few years back, I think they acquired him unintentionally, very sweet little chap I would love to know if they still have him


----------



## gothdolly (23 June 2017)

I still worry about the woman with the Irish Draught who sounded really  unsuitable for her, I would love hear if that story had a happy ending, or at least that everyone was ultimately ok, as I was seriously worried for her!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (23 June 2017)

The mystery of the vanishing of Littlelegs. I often wonder if she's ok


----------



## HappyHorses:) (23 June 2017)

I often wonder what happened to Tik Tock, the young horse filmed being repeatedly smacked by Kate Thorton.

Also there was a dressage horse passed on for no or little money as, I think, there were soundness issues? Then was advertised for about 25k not long after &#65533;&#65533;

*forgot the rearing chestnut pentathlon horse from 2012 who was being sold?


----------



## be positive (23 June 2017)

HappyHorses:) said:



			I often wonder what happened to Tik Tock, the young horse filmed being repeatedly smacked by Kate Thorton.

Also there was a dressage horse passed on for no or little money as, I think, there were soundness issues? Then was advertised for about 25k not long after &#65533;&#65533;

*forgot the rearing chestnut pentathlon horse from 2012 who was being sold?
		
Click to expand...

Tic Tock is safe back with his breeder, they are on here so may reply but the last I heard was that he had been traumatised so badly he was not going to be ridden and would spend his life out in the fields.


Most regular posters do come back with an ending, many first time posters respond for a while, it is the infrequent posters who tend to come on asking for help, get loads of advice then fail to respond that spoil the forum, there are loads of threads that get started with a dramatic plea for help that go on for pages with no more from the OP, I post less than I used to because so often it seems like a waste of time and I think it is part of the reason so many of the old members stopped coming on.


----------



## Xtra (23 June 2017)

[QUOTE
Most regular posters do come back with an ending, many first time posters respond for a while, it is the infrequent posters who tend to come on asking for help, get loads of advice then fail to respond that spoil the forum, there are loads of threads that get started with a dramatic plea for help that go on for pages with no more from the OP, I post less than I used to because so often it seems like a waste of time and I think it is part of the reason so many of the old members stopped coming on.[/QUOTE]

I think its always worth responding to threads.  I read many others and the information helps me so I am always grateful to posters who offer any sort of advice


----------



## tristar (23 June 2017)

i think posting is always interesting because we all learn something from it what ever the scenario , but it is frustrating not knowing the outcome, then again perhaps people do appreciate the help and just don`t think everyone is waiting to hear if they are ok


----------



## chaps89 (23 June 2017)

I'd love to know how Baydale and her 3 bays (?) are getting on. I also miss posts from Kerilli, Firewell and Hot to Trot in competition and training part of the forum.

I'd love to know what it was the ffionwinnie sold that the new owners sold on that she couldn't take back and on another thread of hers why it was important to know how a car speedo was laid out. We also haven't had a daisy update in a while.

There was a lady who had bought a big horse for her husband, they were both novices iirc and the horse sounded pretty lethal.
There's also the poster whose livery client bought a horse from the breeder and only saw it move in the field and when it got home it seemed to have possible neuro problems.
More recently is the horse being pts on behavioural grounds after contacting several previous owners who also confirmed the horse had been problematic.
The horse who someone took hunting and it blew it's mind. Horse was supposed to be a keeper when they usually had projects but was now very nervy/unpredictable. Sure I saw the horse advertised  (honestly) on fb not long ago.

I try and go back and update threads I post where I can, usually they're not exactly exciting posts though!


----------



## gunnergundog (23 June 2017)

The ones that intrigue me are the individuals who post a load of lies, get found out and then disappear.   I always wonder what they go on to do next and what it was that led them to do it in the first place.  It seems that this forum has had a fair few such individuals over the years.


----------



## LadySam (23 June 2017)

chaps89 said:



			More recently is the horse being pts on behavioural grounds after contacting several previous owners who also confirmed the horse had been problematic.
		
Click to expand...

I can sympathise with that one.  I had a traumatic situation I posted about around Christmas regarding having my aunt's two horses PTS (she'd had some medical issues, had just been diagnosed with mild dementia and put into assisted living, wouldn't let the horses be PTS even though it desperately needed to be done).  It was eventually resolved and the deed was done, but as much as I felt I should update the forum, I couldn't bring myself to write about it.  I didn't want to revisit the situation and try to explain any further complexities.  In fact, I ended up having a little self imposed break from here for a little while.

I'm curious about how things have worked out for people too, but where the situation could be very emotional (like PTS), it's worth remembering how hard that can be to write about.  Speaking for myself, it wasn't at all that I was ungrateful for or unaware of the support I received here.  It was just all a bit much to go over again.


----------



## SEL (23 June 2017)

LadySam said:



			I can sympathise with that one.  I had a traumatic situation I posted about around Christmas regarding having my aunt's two horses PTS (she'd had some medical issues, had just been diagnosed with mild dementia and put into assisted living, wouldn't let the horses be PTS even though it desperately needed to be done).  It was eventually resolved and the deed was done, but as much as I felt I should update the forum, I couldn't bring myself to write about it.  I didn't want to revisit the situation and try to explain any further complexities.  In fact, I ended up having a little self imposed break from here for a little while.

I'm curious about how things have worked out for people too, but where the situation could be very emotional (like PTS), it's worth remembering how hard that can be to write about.  Speaking for myself, it wasn't at all that I was ungrateful for or unaware of the support I received here.  It was just all a bit much to go over again.
		
Click to expand...

I remember you posting about this -I thought it was dreadfully sad at the time and I can understand how tough it is to update everyone. I often find I have tears in my eyes (or worse mascara down my face) reading posts where people are asking for advice about PTS, even if it is the best solution. 

Its the medical ones where I wish people would update. My horse is a walking disaster and I often use the search function on here and find posts that are relevant - but they don't always 'finish' so I'm left wondering whether something was successful or not!


----------



## kinnygirl1 (23 June 2017)

SEL said:



			I remember you posting about this -I thought it was dreadfully sad at the time and I can understand how tough it is to update everyone. I often find I have tears in my eyes (or worse mascara down my face) reading posts where people are asking for advice about PTS, even if it is the best solution. 

Its the medical ones where I wish people would update. My horse is a walking disaster and I often use the search function on here and find posts that are relevant - but they don't always 'finish' so I'm left wondering whether something was successful or not!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know - I had a long thread running in the vet section about my horse's hock arthritis procedure. I recently updated it with the latest and posted an update in here as I thought people might be interested with it being quite a common problem, however only 1 person commented on my update in vet section and nobody in here so perhaps it had just run its course and I should have left it as it was. Perhaps people do get bored with old threads popping up again and think "can't be bothered to read all that again!".


----------



## HappyDayz (23 June 2017)

There was a lady who's sister got a job as a working pupil. Ally? At the time they couldn't say who she was working for. Would love to know how she got on, had 3 horses I think? One called Smokey and possibly Rex?


----------



## exracehorse (23 June 2017)

What happened to the posts from the guy who had a Spanish horse?  A grey. Ridden by a woman.  Video updates of it being ridden in an outdoor sand school somewhere abroad.  Lots of comments about it being unsound.


----------



## Lexi_ (23 June 2017)

chaps89 said:



			I'd love to know how Baydale and her 3 bays (?) are getting on. I also miss posts from Kerilli, Firewell and Hot to Trot in competition and training part of the forum.

I'd love to know what it was the ffionwinnie sold that the new owners sold on that she couldn't take back and on another thread of hers why it was important to know how a car speedo was laid out. We also haven't had a daisy update in a while.

There was a lady who had bought a big horse for her husband, they were both novices iirc and the horse sounded pretty lethal.
There's also the poster whose livery client bought a horse from the breeder and only saw it move in the field and when it got home it seemed to have possible neuro problems.
More recently is the horse being pts on behavioural grounds after contacting several previous owners who also confirmed the horse had been problematic.
The horse who someone took hunting and it blew it's mind. Horse was supposed to be a keeper when they usually had projects but was now very nervy/unpredictable. Sure I saw the horse advertised  (honestly) on fb not long ago.

I try and go back and update threads I post where I can, usually they're not exactly exciting posts though!
		
Click to expand...

Was Kerelli the one with Dotty and the series of lovely youngsters that she backed? If so, I came across her on Instagram recently so that was nice! If I've got her username wrong then whoops! Hopefully someone remembers who I mean. 

I'm also still intrigued about those two mysterious things from FfionWinnie!

I miss TarrSteps. Her posts were always so knowledgeable and helpful.

(all of this probably sounds a bit creepy. I don't post very much so although I feel like I know lots of the regulars on here, no-one really has any idea about who I am!)


----------



## milliepops (23 June 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Was Kerelli the one with Dotty and the series of lovely youngsters that she backed? If so, I came across her on Instagram recently so that was nice! If I've got her username wrong then whoops! Hopefully someone remembers who I mean.
		
Click to expand...

you're thinking of vickijay


----------



## HanniRT (23 June 2017)

milliepops said:



			you're thinking of vickijay 

Click to expand...

Oh I liked her posts. Dottie was a knab I think and she had a TB called Kings? If I recall she always did matchy matchy rather well, something I've never done but do like to see.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 June 2017)

exracehorse said:



			What happened to the posts from the guy who had a Spanish horse?  A grey. Ridden by a woman.  Video updates of it being ridden in an outdoor sand school somewhere abroad.  Lots of comments about it being unsound.
		
Click to expand...

Armas the poster got banned for posting a nasty video ridiculing a person with Tourettes. He later posted about Armas the horse on the FB PSD rehab page which I was a member of. The horse always did look 'off', didn't he? The owner was rushing the essential slow post injury rehab work, and was shot down by many who told him he was going too quickly.


----------



## WelshD (23 June 2017)

I often think about Polarskye and how dedicated she was to her beautiful grey


----------



## Fiona (23 June 2017)

chaps89 said:



			I'd love to know how Baydale and her 3 bays (?) are getting on. I also miss posts from Kerilli, Firewell and Hot to Trot in competition and training part of the forum.

I'd love to know what it was the ffionwinnie sold that the new owners sold on that she couldn't take back and on another thread of hers why it was important to know how a car speedo was laid out. We also haven't had a daisy update in a while.
		
Click to expand...

I have Baydale on fb, she has none of the bays, but still her homebred chestnut chap.

I'd love to know what FW bought back too, that was intriguing..

Fiona


----------



## rhylis (23 June 2017)

kinnygirl1 said:



			I don't know - I had a long thread running in the vet section about my horse's hock arthritis procedure. I recently updated it with the latest and posted an update in here as I thought people might be interested with it being quite a common problem, however only 1 person commented on my update in vet section and nobody in here so perhaps it had just run its course and I should have left it as it was. Perhaps people do get bored with old threads popping up again and think "can't be bothered to read all that again!".
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I very rarely start threads but when I have I feel a bit awkward dragging them back up again when everyone has moved on. 
I've also felt a similar way to LadySam. I posted about feeding my haflinger mare when she had a health problem, I was given very helpful advice which I really appreciated. Unfortunately, things did go wrong for her very rapidly and she was pts, I just couldn't bring myself to update and describe what happened.

I too have often wondered about the lady who bought the big Irish draught who sounded lethal.


----------



## Lexi_ (23 June 2017)

milliepops said:



			you're thinking of vickijay 

Click to expand...

Aha! I knew I'd get it wrong!


----------



## smja (23 June 2017)

HappyDayz said:



			There was a lady who's sister got a job as a working pupil. Ally? At the time they couldn't say who she was working for. Would love to know how she got on, had 3 horses I think? One called Smokey and possibly Rex?
		
Click to expand...

Lolo, I think, the sister was Al?


----------



## Leo Walker (23 June 2017)

chaps89 said:



			I'd love to know how Baydale and her 3 bays (?) are getting on. I also miss posts from Kerilli, Firewell and Hot to Trot in competition and training part of the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Kerilli is good, one of my good friends bought her horse of a lifetime from her and keeps it at livery with her. I was there a few weeks back. Shes very active on Facebook.



WelshD said:



			I often think about Polarskye and how dedicated she was to her beautiful grey
		
Click to expand...

Shes good as well. Another one I have on Facebook. She cooks a lot of very delicious sounding food!


----------



## Girlracer (23 June 2017)

chaps89 said:



			I'd love to know how Baydale and her 3 bays (?) are getting on. I also miss posts from Kerilli, Firewell and Hot to Trot in competition and training part of the forum.
		
Click to expand...

I speak to Firewell occasionally through Facebook, she and the lovely Jae are doing well in the sunny US!


----------



## Damnation (23 June 2017)

Evie91 said:



			Years ago a woman used to post about a beautiful black horse called Delilah (or similar), sure she was considering putting her in foal, then left the forum.

Also man who lived in France who had beautiful property and horses, used to post lots of pics, then stopped. 

Probably others but these are the two that spring to mind
		
Click to expand...

The lady with Delilah had to retire her due to injury. She put her in foal and she now has an absolutely beautiful 3 year old gelding from her.

D did come sound for a time but it wasn't to be.


----------



## Auslander (23 June 2017)

HanniRT said:



			Oh I liked her posts. Dottie was a knab I think and she had a TB called Kings? If I recall she always did matchy matchy rather well, something I've never done but do like to see.
		
Click to expand...

Alf does not agree that she does matchy matchy well. He thinks she got it very wrong when she came over and dressed him up! She's got Dottie and Belle (Dotties half sister) and is on very good form.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 June 2017)

gunnergundog said:



			The ones that intrigue me are the individuals who post a load of lies, get found out and then disappear.   I always wonder what they go on to do next and what it was that led them to do it in the first place.  It seems that this forum has had a fair few such individuals over the years.
		
Click to expand...

most of them are back...


and some of the earlier ones came back and have since left.


----------



## Evie91 (23 June 2017)

Thanks for the update in regards to Delilah and the French chap! 
Now just to find out what happened to the little dog, I'm really hoping he turned up - weeks later and with a tale to tell!


----------



## exracehorse (23 June 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Armas the poster got banned for posting a nasty video ridiculing a person with Tourettes. He later posted about Armas the horse on the FB PSD rehab page which I was a member of. The horse always did look 'off', didn't he? The owner was rushing the essential slow post injury rehab work, and was shot down by many who told him he was going too quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 June 2017)

There was one I wonder about. The details are a little hazy now, it was a looong time ago! 
Thread was in the clubhouse and I think op was a young girl. Her mum was very unexpectedly ill, seriously ill in ICU and they had no idea why. 
It was a really sad hard hitting read and I kept up with it for sometime but unsure what happened.


----------



## OldNag (23 June 2017)

Evie91 said:



			Thanks for the update in regards to Delilah and the French chap! 
Now just to find out what happened to the little dog, I'm really hoping he turned up - weeks later and with a tale to tell!
		
Click to expand...

I think that was RTE's little dog and sadly I don't think she was ever found. But I hope  that she was and I missed the post.


----------



## TheresaW (23 June 2017)

OldNag said:



			I think that was RTE's little dog and sadly I don't think she was ever found. But I hope  that she was and I missed the post.
		
Click to expand...

I was just going to post the same.  I don't think they ever found her sadly.

I often wonder about some of the relationship posts that are posted in soapbox.  There have been a couple I think about often.  One was a lady who had a child and was expecting her second any day when the husband walked out.

The other was a lady who was either heavily pregnant or had a baby.  They gone to London (I think) and he basically left her whilst they were away.  I did look her up a couple of months later to see if they'd been an update, but there hadn't.

I can't think of either of their user names now.


----------



## Fidgety (23 June 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Shes good as well. Another one I have on Facebook. She cooks a lot of very delicious sounding food!
		
Click to expand...

I used to really enjoy her foodie thread, I was only thinking about it/Polarskye the other day.


----------



## Chuffy99 (23 June 2017)

I'd forgotten some of these but now remember most of them especially the little dog


----------



## HanniRT (23 June 2017)

Auslander said:



			Alf does not agree that she does matchy matchy well. He thinks she got it very wrong when she came over and dressed him up! She's got Dottie and Belle (Dotties half sister) and is on very good form.






Click to expand...

The indignity, the pink, the horror! 

Absolutely first class 

I do hope he recovered from the trauma ;-)


----------



## case895 (23 June 2017)

Mysteries? I must be reading the wrong threads.


----------



## TheHairyOne (23 June 2017)

HappyDayz said:



			There was a lady who's sister got a job as a working pupil. Ally? At the time they couldn't say who she was working for. Would love to know how she got on, had 3 horses I think? One called Smokey and possibly Rex?
		
Click to expand...

I know Smokey and it was Piggy French's yard he was sold from. Was very quirky with his new owner then had a fair while off due to injury, but they are getting on a lot better now.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (23 June 2017)

be positive said:



			Tic Tock is safe back with his breeder, they are on here so may reply but the last I heard was that he had been traumatised so badly he was not going to be ridden and would spend his life out in the fields.
		
Click to expand...


I'm glad they got him back. Poor little chap. 

What about the sisters who were making, or not as it turned out with some customers, the horse onesies?


----------



## chaps89 (24 June 2017)

Thanks for those who have commented in response to my post - Lady Sam you make a good point that I admit I'd not considered.

Thought of another one in club house, the lady whose husband worked away a lot and she was the house wife but it sounded like a loveless/abusive relationship. I'm a bit sketchy on the rest of the detail but I do hope she was able to find a happier solution


----------



## DD (24 June 2017)

this thread shows what a great group of thoughtful people there are on this forum,lovely.


----------



## Bernster (24 June 2017)

kinnygirl1 said:



			I don't know - I had a long thread running in the vet section about my horse's hock arthritis procedure. I recently updated it with the latest and posted an update in here as I thought people might be interested with it being quite a common problem, however only 1 person commented on my update in vet section and nobody in here so perhaps it had just run its course and I should have left it as it was. Perhaps people do get bored with old threads popping up again and think "can't be bothered to read all that again!".
		
Click to expand...

It can be disappointing when you don't get many replies. I think sometimes it's just timing, and what other posts are up.  I tend not to go through long posts that are old and seem to have been resurrected TBH, as it's hard to find out where the update is or if people are just continuing to comment a long time after the OP.  I tend to read em when they are fresh posts updating on something.

As well as some that people have mentioned, I wonder about the girl with the gelding by Indoctro.  He seemed like a handful but last I remember she persevered and it was starting to come together.  I admired her commitment to working on their partnership and hope that turned out well.  Anyone know?


----------



## Lollydog (24 June 2017)

What happened to Weezy? She had a big grey Ted I think his name was, after going through a few horses trying to find the perfect? And Vikki somebody? She had young horse or two, dressagey I think. Both were always spot on with no nonsense advice


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 June 2017)

Bernster said:



			As well as some that people have mentioned, I wonder about the girl with the gelding by Indoctro.  He seemed like a handful but last I remember she persevered and it was starting to come together.  I admired her commitment to working on their partnership and hope that turned out well.  Anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

I think she sold him (Ludoctro) bought a lovely mare and then subsequently had a baby so has given up riding at least for the time being. I think she changed her username name but I can't remember what to.


----------



## Yardbird (24 June 2017)

Did the folk making "poo bricks" manage to heat their hiouses that winter with them? And where is Littlelegs ?


----------



## TheresaW (24 June 2017)

I'm friends with Weezy on FB.  Ted was diagnosed with wobblers, and sadly PTS.


----------



## ycbm (24 June 2017)

TheresaW said:



			I often wonder about some of the relationship posts that are posted in soapbox.  There have been a couple I think about often.  One was a lady who had a child and was expecting her second any day when the husband walked out.

.......

I can't think of the user name now.
		
Click to expand...


Benefice1.  She was online at 8am this morning. She got a heck of s lot of support at the time, it's a shame she hasn't given us an update, since she's still around.


----------



## paddi22 (24 June 2017)

I always wonder about the posh woman whose cleaner broke the china vase and then hid it, did she ever decide to confront her?!


----------



## Bearsmum (24 June 2017)

Komet, I'd love to know what happened to him, his eventing career appears to have ended, has he changed jobs?

And xxSammyxx, I think her horse was saved from being PTS by someone who posted on here, a quirky warmblood if I remember correctly, who'd got a second chance.


----------



## Bernster (25 June 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I think she sold him (Ludoctro) bought a lovely mare and then subsequently had a baby so has given up riding at least for the time being. I think she changed her username name but I can't remember what to.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks. I missed that news.  Shame it didn't work out in the end but it wasn't through her lack of effort that's for sure!


----------



## Sam_J (26 June 2017)

I'm still waiting to hear what happened to Patterdale and whether or not she did compete in the BE80.  Any updates Patterdale?  Pretty please?


----------



## spacefaer (26 June 2017)

Sam_J said:



			I'm still waiting to hear what happened to Patterdale and whether or not she did compete in the BE80.  Any updates Patterdale?  Pretty please?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if Patterdale will be back to update - but I went to help her - she can fill people in with the details if she wants to, but she is absolutely lovely in RL and it was great to meet her.

She did a lovely dressage test and yes, she did jump and no, she didn't fall off!


----------



## DD (26 June 2017)

I wonder what happened re the woman who was renting a cottage and fields and pheasant shooters were shooting very close by and parking in her driveway--with the permission of the land owner her landlord. did she stay or did she go?


----------



## Esme (26 June 2017)

There was a frequent poster called Capriole who seemed to vanish? I think someone started a thread enquiring as to their well-being/whereabouts but I don't know if there was a conclusion? 

Have wondered about lots of things also mentioned on here so very glad to know it isn't just me who gets over-invested!


----------



## canteron (26 June 2017)

spacefaer said:



			I don't know if Patterdale will be back to update - but I went to help her - she can fill people in with the details if she wants to, but she is absolutely lovely in RL and it was great to meet her.

She did a lovely dressage test and yes, she did jump and no, she didn't fall off!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, so pleased to hear that!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 June 2017)

I hope that Arizahn is well. She put herself as 'out to pasture' on HHO a fair while ago. She had health issues.


----------



## Maresrock (26 June 2017)

I often wonder about the lady whose husband left her weeks before their baby was due, she had horses, a toddler and a brand new baby & a relationship fall out, I admired her strength.   I would love to hear she is happy and life is calm again for her ?


----------



## ycbm (26 June 2017)

Maresrock said:



			I often wonder about the lady whose husband left her weeks before their baby was due, she had horses, a toddler and a brand new baby & a relationship fall out, I admired her strength.   I would love to hear she is happy and life is calm again for her ?
		
Click to expand...

How did you know about her? Her name was benefice1 and her thread was in Clubhouse, which you can't have seen because you have only just registered on the forum. Unless this is not your only logon?

She logged on within the last two days.


----------



## *Whinney* (26 June 2017)

Probably loads that I can't think of right now but the one that pops into my head quite regularly is..

How big is Wagtail's beautiful buckskin? Warmblood filly now? And did she make a suitable height for Wagtail to ride?


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 June 2017)

spacefaer said:



			I don't know if Patterdale will be back to update - but I went to help her - she can fill people in with the details if she wants to, but she is absolutely lovely in RL and it was great to meet her.

She did a lovely dressage test and yes, she did jump and no, she didn't fall off!
		
Click to expand...

Ah did you guys actually meet up? That was such a lovely offer of yours I thought at the time what a great place this can be! 
Oh good for Patterdale seeing it through!


----------



## ester (26 June 2017)

*Whinney* said:



			Probably loads that I can't think of right now but the one that pops into my head quite regularly is..

How big is Wagtail's beautiful buckskin? Warmblood filly now? And did she make a suitable height for Wagtail to ride?
		
Click to expand...

Not very big but wagtail is def riding her


----------



## KittenInTheTree (26 June 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			I hope that Arizahn is well. She put herself as 'out to pasture' on HHO a fair while ago. She had health issues.
		
Click to expand...

I'm doing okay, thanks for asking  Still have the Camel, he's field sound, have also acquired a nice young cob that I'm hoping to be able to ride later this year (need to lose some weight first!), and a companion pony who it turns out is in foal to something or other.


----------



## Ellietotz (26 June 2017)

I wonder what happened with the lady who's partner always went sailing... I can't remember the username for that one but I remember a lot of people saying that he had another woman he was sailing to and for her to talk to him about it. Anyone remember that one? I'd like to know what happened in the end.
Also, horsemadmum I think it was who was in the abusive relationship, I can't seem to find the thread for it now. I hope they're all okay.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 June 2017)

KittenInTheTree said:



			I'm doing okay, thanks for asking  Still have the Camel, he's field sound, have also acquired a nice young cob that I'm hoping to be able to ride later this year (need to lose some weight first!), and a companion pony who it turns out is in foal to something or other.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm so dumb! I never twigged that this was you and you even have a pic of the lovely camel in your avatar! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Love your sig BTW. 

PS. Am I the Russian spy bot?


----------



## KittenInTheTree (26 June 2017)

Faracat said:



			Oh I'm so dumb! I never twigged that this was you and you even have a pic of the lovely camel in your avatar! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Love your sig BTW. 

PS. Am I the Russian spy bot?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, definitely not, it's a wee Roomba type thing, but with lazers


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 June 2017)

Oooh I bet the cats enjoy playing with that!


----------



## Ellietotz (26 June 2017)

Ellietotz said:



			I wonder what happened with the lady who's partner always went sailing... I can't remember the username for that one but I remember a lot of people saying that he had another woman he was sailing to and for her to talk to him about it. Anyone remember that one? I'd like to know what happened in the end.
Also, horsemadmum I think it was who was in the abusive relationship, I can't seem to find the thread for it now. I hope they're all okay.
		
Click to expand...

Just realised it was the same one. Username had changed. I hope everything ended up okay


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 June 2017)

KittenInTheTree, I should have guessed who you were with that signature ! Glad you're good.

What happened to the camel, how come he's only field sound? How's the writing going?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (26 June 2017)

Not on here but in Facebook, there was a link posted on racehorses where are they now about the bay mare with the white blaze who was in foal and was critically ill due to something collapsing possibly her uterus though surely that can't be it and she had the belly band on that horses who have had colic surgery have. She wasn't expected to survive but her foal was due any day. I often wonder what the outcome was as it was such a sad story but I can't for the life of me remember the mares name so can't find the page that was set up for her?

When I was a lurker there was Tracey Ann and her Spanish horse that kept attacking her think she had him booked in to be pts but took him back often wonder if she managed to turn a corner with him.

Also that whole live laugh love thread. Who was it in the end etc.


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 June 2017)

CCL, I think it's called Dotty's journey or similar. Against all the odds, Dotty managed to give birth to a live foal. Unfortunately Dotty deteriorated over the next few days and had to be pts. The foal is thriving with a foster mum.

ETA think Dotty had a ruptured pubic tendon.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (26 June 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			CCL, I think it's called Dotty's journey or similar. Against all the odds, Dotty managed to give birth to a live foal. Unfortunately Dotty deteriorated over the next few days and had to be pts. The foal is thriving with a foster mum.
		
Click to expand...

That's the one thank you!! Very sad poor Dotty still had to be pts but at least the foal will be in some ways her legacy.  She was a beautiful mare which is why she caught my attention.


----------



## Pinkvboots (26 June 2017)

milliepops said:



			you're thinking of vickijay 

Click to expand...

I love her pictures her horses are so lovely and she looks such a nice kind rider.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (26 June 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			KittenInTheTree, I should have guessed who you were with that signature ! Glad you're good.

What happened to the camel, how come he's only field sound? How's the writing going?
		
Click to expand...

On-going issue with his stifle following an injury  Writing is going well, although the horses are clearly set on spending everything I earn!


----------



## chillipup (26 June 2017)

Somebody mentioned it on a thread the other day about the Irish? forum member and all the tales she wrote about her sister's (?) forth coming wedding and all the ups and downs with the relatives, including a sister with lots of kids, her dad and his new girlfriend and a brother who lived in OZ, I think. 

Her posts were so very funny and I really enjoyed reading them but I haven't seen anything from her for ages. Did I miss the wedding? Does anyone recall her forum name? I do hope she's OK, it did sound like she had a lot to contend with.


----------



## chaps89 (26 June 2017)

Ellietotz- you and me are both thinking of the same person! Hope that one turned out ok.

Chillipup- I think that might have been cinnamon toast but don't quote me on it. I'd love to know how the wedding went/plans are coming on too!


----------



## Nuttymanxmare (26 June 2017)

He is on my Fb. He still lives in France with the horses and regularly updates.


----------



## Nuttymanxmare (26 June 2017)

Ahh I always wondered what the "D" stood for lol


----------



## Ellietotz (26 June 2017)

chaps89 said:



			Ellietotz- you and me are both thinking of the same person! Hope that one turned out ok.

Chillipup- I think that might have been cinnamon toast but don't quote me on it. I'd love to know how the wedding went/plans are coming on too!
		
Click to expand...

Me too, they were active a month a go on their new username which is a good sign!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 June 2017)

chillipup said:



			Somebody mentioned it on a thread the other day about the Irish? forum member and all the tales she wrote about her sister's (?) forth coming wedding and all the ups and downs with the relatives, including a sister with lots of kids, her dad and his new girlfriend and a brother who lived in OZ, I think. 

Her posts were so very funny and I really enjoyed reading them but I haven't seen anything from her for ages. Did I miss the wedding? Does anyone recall her forum name? I do hope she's OK, it did sound like she had a lot to contend with.
		
Click to expand...

I think that was cbmts.


----------



## chillipup (27 June 2017)

Thank you so much Sussex  I've found the old thread and have reserrected it this evening in the hope that cbmcts will give us an update following the wedding last year, I really do hope so, it was such a good thread


----------



## dozzie (27 June 2017)

What happened to the Russian girl with the really beautiful grey horse in the snow?  Was she a troll or was she for real?


----------



## Nativelover (27 June 2017)

Not sure if this has already been mentioned but there was a lady on here livelovelaugh???? Something like that..... Anyway she was in a new relationship with a lovely vet chap, she was ill in hospital they were getting married I think?? Just wondered how they were getting on and if she was well again.


----------



## ycbm (27 June 2017)

Maresrock said:



			I often wonder about the lady whose husband left her weeks before their baby was due, she had horses, a toddler and a brand new baby & a relationship fall out, I admired her strength.   I would love to hear she is happy and life is calm again for her ?
		
Click to expand...




ycbm said:



			How did you know about her? Her name was benefice1 and her thread was in Clubhouse, which you can't have seen because you have only just registered on the forum. Unless this is not your only logon?

She logged on within the last two days.
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting for an answer to this one, Maresrock.


----------



## Sheep (27 June 2017)

Nativelover said:



			Not sure if this has already been mentioned but there was a lady on here livelovelaugh???? Something like that..... Anyway she was in a new relationship with a lovely vet chap, she was ill in hospital they were getting married I think?? Just wondered how they were getting on and if she was well again.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly the whole story was pure fiction!


----------



## Equi (27 June 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			There was one I wonder about. The details are a little hazy now, it was a looong time ago! 
Thread was in the clubhouse and I think op was a young girl. Her mum was very unexpectedly ill, seriously ill in ICU and they had no idea why. 
It was a really sad hard hitting read and I kept up with it for sometime but unsure what happened.
		
Click to expand...

Yea what ever happened to them!!! I would love to know too.


----------



## Nativelover (27 June 2017)

Sheep said:



			Sadly the whole story was pure fiction!
		
Click to expand...

Good god!! Not another one!!??


----------



## ester (27 June 2017)

dozzie said:



			What happened to the Russian girl with the really beautiful grey horse in the snow?  Was she a troll or was she for real?
		
Click to expand...

Troll, the real owner did come on to explain. 



Nativelover said:



			Not sure if this has already been mentioned but there was a lady on here livelovelaugh???? Something like that..... Anyway she was in a new relationship with a lovely vet chap, she was ill in hospital they were getting married I think?? Just wondered how they were getting on and if she was well again.
		
Click to expand...

Also troll!


----------



## dozzie (27 June 2017)

ester said:



			Troll, the real owner did come on to explain. 



Also troll!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ester.I suspected it wasn't for real but the photos were to die for!


----------



## ester (27 June 2017)

yup, it was sort of real, just with a different person to the one putting it all on here. 

Ooh actually I am now wondering whether there were two and we are thinking of different ones let me ponder!


----------



## ester (27 June 2017)

I'm back, mine wasn't russian, I know who you mean I want to say M.. kiss sort of username and I keep wanting to say horse called oshk but that's runtoearths so I can't work it out atm!
Horsk and mistletoe kiss? https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/showthread.php?413059-Horsk-says-hello!&highlight=horsk
ahh sleuthing says she was meowkiss before hence my mkiss confusion!

this was the one I was remembering username  Zijdeglans, and the out thread 
https://forums-secure.horseandhound...5889-Forum-Member-Roxana&highlight=Zijdeglans


----------



## dozzie (27 June 2017)

ester said:



			I'm back, mine wasn't russian, I know who you mean I want to say M.. kiss sort of username and I keep wanting to say horse called oshk but that's runtoearths so I can't work it out atm!
Horsk and mistletoe kiss? https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/showthread.php?413059-Horsk-says-hello!&highlight=horsk
ahh sleuthing says she was meowkiss before hence my mkiss confusion!

this was the one I was remembering username  Zijdeglans, and the out thread 
https://forums-secure.horseandhound...5889-Forum-Member-Roxana&highlight=Zijdeglans

Click to expand...

It was Horsk. Was she real?


----------



## ester (27 June 2017)

I've not read anything that suggests not, just stopped posting 2011.


----------



## dozzie (27 June 2017)

ester said:



			I've not read anything that suggests not, just stopped posting 2011.
		
Click to expand...

That was a rather yummy horse. I wonder what happened to him? One of those mysteries!


----------

